# why do my threads get hijacked and closed or deleted?



## mgfcom (Mar 19, 2009)

...is it because I pointed out that site rule #5 of no flaming/bashing is not being enforced?  and even tacitly (and at least once explicitly) encouraged by the moderators?

Shouldn't you be warning the flamers and bashers?  and deleting their bashing posts instead of deleting my thread(s)?

I thanked DirtySouth for his botany enlightenment (or maybe that was put-on since he just registered and only seven posts...?)


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 19, 2009)

listen, you came to this forum
just like everyone else does.
except you were asking questions and when given the answer
by some of this sites great growers...
you either ignored the advice or made smart comments about it.
if you ask a question, be prepared for an answer.

now, you unfortunately have a reputation you cant lose.
youve turned all the members of this site against you,
as well as the moderators and others.

the way your grow your mj plants, is NOT
the way to grow marijuana.

you can do whatever you want. if you feel like sitting in your house, gazing over your grow thinking its good, go for it.
you can pick off all the stems leaves and other things from your male plants and smoke them sepository for all i care.
maybe the time youve spent smoking all that wierd stuff has severely damaged the wires in your brain, but ill be completely honest 

im not a mean person but i definitly dont enjoy seeing your posts and threads come up. its an eye sore. either leave this forum, create a new user and dont say a single word, just read. or just leave. please.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2009)

Thedonofchronic has pretty much summed it up.  You come in here as a newbie, ask questions, and then get PO'd when you do not get the answers you want.  We are here to help people that are interested in learning.  You are apparently not one of them.  

In addition, DirtySouth's botany information was not factual.  There is no propagation method known as "drafting"--but don't believe us here, do a Google search yourself.  While there are some plants that will reproduce asexually by use of "suckers", marijuana *isn't* one of them.

Be nice or go home.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2009)

I would remove that if I were you Buddy 

eace: eace: eace:

See that ^^

We all want to try to keep it that way


----------



## JBonez (Mar 19, 2009)

just reading your signature tells me you have no clue what you are doing.

Here is some free advice.

Shut up, listen, read and learn. You talk about some weird things, personally being a successful new grower, ive always asked a question after ive exhausted my resources. People here like me, are dying to provide good insight to those that need it, especially when we see problems that we know how to handle when it comes to growing. Just relax, no one cares about how mad you are, your fictional posts or whatever you are trying to say. 

This site is for learning, thats all, and making some great friends in the process. Just read man, youll be cool. 

JB


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> ...is it because...?)


Dude, perhaps you're familiar with other groups where confrontational threads are the norm. I have no idea. I do know that after reading all of your posts and the threads around them, you've made a "name" for yourself here that won't wear off.

It would probably be best if you changed IP's and rejoined as another member, because you'll never live down the start you've had here.

Several of the people you've bashed are actually world class growers. Their grows are proven and their knowledge proven as well. Hick probably has more experience and knowledge of growing weed than you'll ever learn, unless you live another 30 or 40 years. Dissing him and others is a poor way to proceed here.

Please, before you dig the hole any deeper, just back out, join back in with a different IP and member name and you can start with a clean slate and no problems.

This really is a great place to be. There are many, many extremely knowledgeable growers here. Some, like me, are old guys/gals (edit, can't forget the ladies...) that have been growing for decades.

Give it a shot man. I hate to see this type of conflict here and it can be resolved by simply starting over.

Stoney.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 19, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 19, 2009)

so you really are that old then potus

lol

well said noone bears grudges here mgf but like potus stated mud sticks so sign off and sign in i know youll like it here just dont bring up same topic or the baddies will be onto you maan

rofl

uk420maan


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 19, 2009)

i've never seen 3 red marks before....................


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude, I just got my brain slapped around by Hick last night, it's nothing, well it's something actually, he can slap my brain around any time. Anyways, my point is take everything with a grain and salt and a smile, cause everyone here has a bit of good info to share, even if their way of sharing it isn't what you are accustomed to. In the post you link to in your sig, you coulda made everyone who doubted you look dumb right away by posting pictures, instead you choose to bicker, which instead made you look dumb. I stick around on this sight because it contains the most tactful and respectful group of grower you can find on the net, who are open minded and full of info to share, and they love to share it. If you see something other than what I see, well, to keep in the growing spirit, you're just reaping what you sow. 

I'd say you wouldn't even have to start over on this sight, a public "I'm sorry" would probably go a real far way here. You might still get a jab or two in posts, but hold you head up high and take the high road, and when everyone see's you do that, I'm sure the jabs will stop and you'll be quite a welcome part of the community.

Edit: I didn't read all of the flame wars, just the first page, so maybe  my thought process is a bit off, but what can I say, I'm just a lovin hippy...

Edit 2: How did I get out of school, my spelling is atrocious (is THAT even right?? :shrugs Good thing you don't need no readin 'ritin or 'rithmatic to grow some weed. or maybe ya do, damn, that would explain alot about my grows...


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> so you really are that old then potus
> 
> lol


 
I have dirt in my yard that's younger than I am.

hehe

Mom and Dad started me off in life in 1932.

Dad worked and slept. I really never got to know him. He died before I was a teen.

Mom? She was Mom. The strongest women I've ever met in my life.

I was born in 1933. In a town with only 100 people in it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 19, 2009)

only 100 people ? musta been nice...and to blancolighter....that is the most awesome profile photo i've ever seen...a ferret in a plastic bag..lolol


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 19, 2009)

haha thanks man. Someone actually asked if that was a pic of ME before, haha if that doesn't tell you this is a weed growing forum, I dunno what does!

But yea, you got it, my ferret go nuts in plastic bags, it's his fav. thing in the world, we got em all over the house...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 19, 2009)

OH hahaah i was always SO blitzed
trying to figure out what your pic was blanco
HAHA
great pic.
great.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, not to change the topic or anything, but going with the flow, Ferrets...can you house train them to not pee or crap in the house? Take em out maybe twice a day?

And one small question remains.

Will they chew my eyeballs out whilst I sleep?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Will they chew my eyeballs out whilst I sleep?


 
No, They like to eat under the covers.:shocked:


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2009)

do I sense yet another .."hi-jack" coming..



> Shouldn't you be warning the flamers and bashers? and deleting their bashing posts instead of deleting my thread(s)?


  Okay.. all you bashers.. I'm _warning_ you!!.. 
and I will delete anything that I find them(flamers and bashers) posting that is an untruth.. BUT    ... only if I am allowed the same liberty with "your" posts mgf'.. 


now on to the ferrets..


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> do I sense yet another .."hi-jack" coming..
> 
> 
> Okay.. all you bashers.. I'm _warning_ you!!..
> ...


Why are they called blanket rats?

Is it true that they try to nest in warm, moist places?

Ok, you're starting to scare me...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 19, 2009)

My buddy had ferrets and they were house trained like cats to use a litter box. He would still put them in a cage at night though so they wouldn't burrow in his furniture. No matter how old they got they never stopped acting like crazy kittens, always wanted to play!


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2009)

I consider myself of average intellegence(You'll probably disagree)but when the overwhelmingly majority of people say go away(if not in so many words), maybe you should step back and ask yourself "why do so many people find me to be such an agrivating, obnoxsioush,waste of time".(please excuse any gramatical errors)


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> My buddy had ferrets and they were house trained like cats to use a litter box.
> 
> He would still put them in a cage at night
> 
> though so they wouldn't burrow!


 
Ok, I'm not sleeping any more...

<grabs head and screams...my head my head...>


----------



## oltomnoddy (Mar 19, 2009)

Once upon a time Mrs. Noddy & I had 5 ferrets, all at once.
They usually sleep 3/4 of the day away, but while awake,
a handful of curiosities. At first we let them have the run 
of the house, but later confined them to their own room.
Sadly, they have all passed. Short life spans, coupled with 
lots of health issues.... but great fun while with us.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 19, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Ok, not to change the topic or anything, but going with the flow, Ferrets...can you house train them to not pee or crap in the house? Take em out maybe twice a day?
> 
> And one small question remains.
> 
> Will they chew my eyeballs out whilst I sleep?


 
Yea, they're totally literbox trainable. Only thing is, they like a clean litter box, so if you don't clean that thing out every toher day, they leave you reminders of there dissatisfaction by pooin right in front of your favorite things...

Also, your eyeballs should be safe, its your ears you gotta watch, they'll eat em right off! JK, my ferret is real nice, though if you buy some at pet stores, they tend to be a little more inbred and agressive. 

Ha, like cadlak said (paraphrasing) ferrets are awesome and play like kittens even on their deathbed (when awake, they love their sleep). My ferret has free run of the house, I just had to ferretproof some spots, like seal up any cracks under the washing machine or the stove so he couldn't get up in there, they like to explore!

Also, my guy loooves helping me grow weed, he can't get enough of crawlin around my grow box, thats why I felt the need to put his pic up, he def. belongs in this forum...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 19, 2009)

Ferrets stink.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2009)

I hate cats (sorry Effen). I can always tell when someone has cats just by walking in their house. I doesn't help that I am very allergic. The only thing I have found that is worse is my ex-parent inlaws house. Filled with ferrets! lol Ahh... To each his own. 

p.s. Hick, please don't mistake this as a flame.:rofl:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 19, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I hate cats (sorry Effen). I can always tell when someone has cats just by walking in their house. I doesn't help that I am very allergic. The only thing I have found that is worse is my ex-parent inlaws house. Filled with ferrets! lol Ahh... To each his own.
> 
> p.s. Hick, please don't mistake this as a flame.:rofl:


your a flamer


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, and speaking of ferrets... Anyone have a chance to check out Will Ferrel's Bush? Never been a real big Ferrel fan, but I gotta give props. Two straight hours! Dang. Some of it had me in tears.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> your a flamer


 
Hehe hehe. You said 'flamer'.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 19, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Oh, and speaking of ferrets... Anyone have a chance to check out Will Ferrel's Bush? Never been a real big Ferrel fan, but I gotta give props. Two straight hours! Dang. Some of it had me in tears.


 
It's awesome, I love everything he's done...especially OldSchool Wheres Frank the Tank?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 19, 2009)

hey we dont even need a "shoutbox" or "chatroom" if Mgv or whatever keeps makin threads like this


----------



## nvthis (Mar 20, 2009)

Who's Mgv? :confused2: So, those sweet g13 gigas are finally in 12/12 heh Turkey?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Who's Mgv? :confused2: So, those sweet g13 gigas are finally in 12/12 heh Turkey?


yer guess is as good as mine nv...  Yeah dude I took some extra clones to put outside and Im ganna flower the mother to make room for the Great White Shark clones I havent cut yet..Ive got my hands full to say the least  ..


----------



## nvthis (Mar 20, 2009)

I know the feeling. Just had a grow partner check out on me and I gotta go deal with it tomorrow. Don't know what I'm gonna do with it all. I have  a backup plan but it is inconvenient all the same. 

Bro, I saw the _fattest_ leafed indy today. I had to do a double take to make sure it was what it was. Another buddy has them grown from seed and doesn't have a name for it. He offered me some. Said he grew it last year and it was killer dank but he was pulling bananas off it the last couple weeks of flower. Man, tempting but I had to pass. Maybe he just let it go too long?



			
				TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> yer guess is as good as mine nv... Yeah dude I took some extra clones to put outside and Im ganna flower the mother to make room for the Great White Shark clones I havent cut yet..Ive got my hands full to say the least ..


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's a quote for you Turkey."Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time."


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I know the feeling. Just had a grow partner check out on me and I gotta go deal with it tomorrow. Don't know what I'm gonna do with it all. I have a backup plan but it is inconvenient all the same.
> 
> Bro, I saw the _fattest_ leafed indy today. I had to do a double take to make sure it was what it was. Another buddy has them grown from seed and doesn't have a name for it. He offered me some. Said he grew it last year and it was killer dank but he was pulling bananas off it the last couple weeks of flower. Man, tempting but I had to pass. Maybe he just let it go too long?


 
well If he had "nanners" on the buds it must've been hermie....IDK, seeds are just so easy to aquire right now, I love knowing what Im growing and smoking, but fem'd seed hermie too..so whatever floats yer boat I guess. This Giga has some huge leaves..Im guessing it'll glue me to the couch...I have plenty of dvds though so..:hubba:  we'll see.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Here's a quote for you Turkey."Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time."


ahhhh I love it! "Honey do you think KFC's still open?"


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

i crack up just thinking about that movie and reading a quote literally makes me laugh out loud!

I see Blue, He look's glorious.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> i crack up just thinking about that movie and reading a quote literally makes me laugh out loud!
> 
> I see Blue, He look's glorious.


I actually LOL'd too  Yer my boy Blue!!

Talladega(sp) nights was good too..."I mean.. When I wake up in the mornin' I pretty much just piss excellence" :rofl:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

It wasn't as good as old school but it had it's moments. The kids were hilarious in it though. 
"Chip, I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey! "


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> It wasn't as good as old school but it had it's moments. The kids were hilarious in it though.
> "Chip, I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey! "


agreed. So does hijacking a thread make you a terrorist?:hubba:  I like to feel like what Im doing has a purpose you know.. where are those evil crooked Mods at? Oh I forgot it's late.. the old folks already went to bed?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> agreed. So does hijacking a thread make you a terrorist?:hubba:  I like to feel like what Im doing has a purpose you know.. where are those evil crooked Mods at? Oh I forgot it's late.. the old folks already went to bed?



:rofl: 
Are we declaring jihad on this thread?
One more thing about talladega nights, I love all the difference descriptions of Jesus. Especially,"I like to think of Jesus as a mischievous badger." and "I like to picture Jesus as a figure skater. He wears like a white outfit, and He does interpretive ice dances of my life's journey."


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> Are we declaring jihad on this thread?


 
:rofl: :dancing: :rofl:  "dear seven pound eight ounce baby jesus..." :holysheep: 

ps: I gave this thread 5 stars.lmao


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

:rofl:"Shake and bake! "

Ricky Bobby: We? No, we are not French. We're American, because you're in America, okay? Greatest country on the planet
Jean Girard: Well, what have you given the world apart from George Bush, Cheerios, and the ThighMaster?
Ricky Bobby: Chinese food?
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Chinese food.
Jean Girard: That's from China.
Ricky Bobby: Pizza.
Jean Girard: Italy.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Chimichanga.
Jean Girard: Mexico.
Ricky Bobby: Really, smarty-pants? What did French land give us?
Jean Girard: We invented democracy, existentialism, and the blowjob.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Those are three pretty good things.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

:d


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

"Yeah, thanks. Took the restrictor plate off to give the Red Dragon a little more juice. But it's not exactly street legal, so keep it on the down low"


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 20, 2009)

I see how it is:  you are allowed to ask questions and become one of our followers and join the mob-mentality, but if you do anything different, and if you observe anything that we haven't, bewarned:  we will bash you, flame you, insult you, mock you, and not allow you to offer anything new.  You either grow marijuana our way, or shut up, be censored, and leave.

RE:  dirtysouth, yes, just as I figured after by the newbie registration - it was put-on.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

I have seen nothing from you as proof of your allegations Mgf.

You as I know, if you have something new or interesting, then show it to the masses and then the masses will question you in depth.

Until then ... its just words that mean nothing.

eace:


----------



## seagull (Mar 20, 2009)

eace:[/quote]

spoken like a true champ!  the person who states that they live in in the same country as were one of the more heavily discussed seed banks is located?  i smell fish and chips and they are coming from the united kingdom


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, I admit it, everone who lives in the United Kingdom is an employee of Attitude seeds.

There, you have it.

Its friday and its pay day, whoop, look at that, a $500 bonus this week.

eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 20, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> I see how it is: you are allowed to ask questions and become one of our followers and join the mob-mentality, but if you do anything different, and if you observe anything that we haven't, bewarned: we will bash you, flame you, insult you, mock you, and not allow you to offer anything new. You either grow marijuana our way, or shut up, be censored, and leave.
> 
> RE: dirtysouth, yes, just as I figured after by the newbie registration - it was put-on.


 
pretty much sums it up.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 20, 2009)

Did someone say: barbequed ferrets?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

:confused2: :confused2: :confused2: or :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: 


I am :stoned:


----------



## city (Mar 20, 2009)

well it seems another thread has been successfully hijacked. taken over and burned to the ground.
ya know i think it funny. i am on here in early morning back on the west side of the states. and dont get a "server busy". that often.
now if i get on in the evening here. it happens all the time.. i think im going to just get on in the morning.
i was reading this thread last night on my phone while laying in bed.
the wife was getting mad cause i was laughing so hard and she was trying to sleep.


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 20, 2009)

wow potus old as dirt indeed

lol

thats sounds great a town with 100 people... btw you know any of them

roflmao

uk420maan


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2009)

Me too city. Last night, the server busy  popped up every other time I tried to look at something. It's better in the morning, but now I need to get some work done. Someone else needs to take the next h-jacking shift:giggle:


----------



## bigb (Mar 20, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> I see how it is: you are allowed to ask questions and become one of our followers and join the mob-mentality, but if you do anything different, and if you observe anything that we haven't, bewarned: we will bash you, flame you, insult you, mock you, and not allow you to offer anything new. You either grow marijuana our way, or shut up, be censored, and leave.
> 
> RE: dirtysouth, yes, just as I figured after by the newbie registration - it was put-on.


 
its not so much u grow our way or no way, its the fact of growing mj properly so u get the best results.
   if you come across a new way of doing anything and you can PROVE it works than most of us if not all are open to new suggestions, but u have to have proof of discovery first.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 20, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> I see how it is:  you are allowed to ask questions and become one of our followers and join the mob-mentality, but if you do anything different, and if you observe anything that we haven't, bewarned:  we will bash you, flame you, insult you, mock you, and not allow you to offer anything new.  You either grow marijuana our way, or shut up, be censored, and leave.
> 
> RE:  dirtysouth, yes, just as I figured after by the newbie registration - it was put-on.



...here's a tissue.


----------



## seagull (Mar 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Ok, I admit it, everone who lives in the United Kingdom is an employee of Attitude seeds.
> 
> There, you have it.
> 
> ...


 
I stand corrected and apologize, it was my mistake.  However, I never slammed attitude, gave them a chance to correct, and in the end, Im the dumb ***; as they have further gained my trust.  Weither or not I was right or wrong, you cant mob up a user here for having a question.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 20, 2009)

No, getting angry at people who ask questions is wrong. Nobody would learn anything.

However...

Making insane claims and slamming anyone who disagrees with you, and can PROVE it is just retarded.

Plus, not backing up those claims with anything other than whiny insults generally leads you right were we are now...

In a circle, pointing and laughing  at the jackass who went ahead and licked the icy pole, who is now giving us the thumbs up sign, swearing in that crazy language that this is the way to go.

well, I will not sit by idly while tons of misinformation is being posted on the internet. 

Here, anywhere.  

..and no proof to boot? Take that crap somewhere else, like rollitup or grasscity, great advice there, you'll fit right in.


----------



## seagull (Mar 20, 2009)

you are so right, and wise.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 20, 2009)

bigb said:
			
		

> its not so much u grow our way or no way, its the fact of growing mj properly so u get the best results.
> if you come across a new way of doing anything and you can PROVE it works than most of us if not all are open to new suggestions, but u have to have proof of discovery first.


If you can't prove it, then just pour some molasses on it! hehe mybad :hubba:


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 20, 2009)

RE:  proof of my trimming / topping techiques - well one of the reasons I chose DP WW was because I read it was a great, hardy strain to "refine your technique", and so I did.  I topped, trimmed, and have learned so much.  Did I learn to cut / trim less on next grow?  YES!  Did I learn to never trim at all?  Absolutely not.  The next grow will still involve trimming and topping, but I have learned from my my mistakes this time.  You see, I grow with light from the side, so fan leaves must be removed, and trim allowed to stay.  The goal is for each node to receive lots of light and not be blocked from light by huge fan leaves.  And just as I intended, all those nodes with trimmed leaves are now filling out nicely with  new growth of flowers and just as I intended the whole plant is filling up with buds in every node/place.

RE:  proof of seedling coming directly from roots - I do have pictures, but I won't share them with a mass rape-mob that insists such doesn't exist - since you are so blissfully convinced in your ignorance that such does not exist, please continue to believe so.   I will post them on another forum later, and have offered to send them to the nice people here if they send PM with their e-mail because I want to share with the nice people here, but the lynch-mob can remain patting each other on the back in their "thanks" after each stupid comment ("yeah, you really told him!  thanks!").  Ignorance is bliss.



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have seen nothing from you as proof of your allegations Mgf.
> 
> You as I know, if you have something new or interesting, then show it to the masses and then the masses will question you in depth.
> 
> ...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

you're too advanced... we dont deserve to see your pictures.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 20, 2009)

no, I am not too advanced; most of the vocal respondents are just rude jerks.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> no, I am not too advanced; most of the vocal respondents are just rude jerks.


 
If this were a different forum.......... Hey lets not argue, but FYI..you approach things in the wrong way. Goodluck, nice to meet ya.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> you're too advanced... we dont deserve to see your pictures.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

> but the lynch-mob can remain patting each other on the back in their "thanks" after each stupid comment ("yeah, you really told him! thanks!"). Ignorance is bliss.


*
oops i thanked a post :ignore:
sorry if me thanking posts makes me ignorant,,then i ll stay ignorant  :rofl:   *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> I see how it is: you are allowed to ask questions and become one of our followers and join the mob-mentality, but if you do anything different, and if you observe anything that we haven't, bewarned: we will bash you, flame you, insult you, mock you, and not allow you to offer anything new. You either grow marijuana our way, or shut up, be censored, and leave.
> 
> RE: dirtysouth, yes, just as I figured after by the newbie registration - it was put-on.


 
No thats not what was said. Fact is, We have bonzai growers, outdoors growers, Hydro, organic, hempies, coco coir, from 70W grows to 2kw+ grows. you have been called out on your offerings of supposed new tactics. 
if one person challenges you, then its one thing, a whole group challenges you then time to step back and make sure your data is correct. Not Get ticked and wine how your idea was shot down. Then incite all this drama. Have you stopped looked around and figured out your the ONLY one that had this kind of treatment? maybe you should re-evaluate the situation. and decide if this is the forum for you. Many others out there.

BTW FACT roots DO NOT PROCREATE. Unless you grow area defy's mother nature. Go do some research you'll find this is flat NOT possible. WHAT happened is is 1. a seed was in there and you didn't know it. or a root came above ground and grew a side branch...seen it happen before with an exposed root. this is a branch part of the greater whole...NOT A NEW OFFSPRING. Now you can argue this all you flippin want. ITS AGAINST ALL BiOLOGiCAL data EVER PRODuCED.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

..


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 20, 2009)

mutt, it is evident there are a group of about 10 people who are vocal - so don't say it is everybody.  There are hundreds of members, more guests, and only these 10 or so are the vocal jerks.

Live and let live.  You say yourself there are different types of growers.  I grow differently and I understand each has different way, but if anybody is arguing it is the loser-mob who belligerently berate me for not doing things the way they do.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 20, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> RE: proof of my trimming / topping techiques - well one of the reasons I chose DP WW was because I read it was a great, hardy strain to "refine your technique", and so I did. I topped, trimmed, and have learned so much. Did I learn to cut / trim less on next grow? YES! Did I learn to never trim at all? Absolutely not. The next grow will still involve trimming and topping, but I have learned from my my mistakes this time. You see, I grow with light from the side, so fan leaves must be removed, and trim allowed to stay. The goal is for each node to receive lots of light and not be blocked from light by huge fan leaves. And just as I intended, all those nodes with trimmed leaves are now filling out nicely with new growth of flowers and just as I intended the whole plant is filling up with buds in every node/place.


 
I have yet to post in one of your threads for multiple reasons.  No need to get into those reasons now, but I felt that I needed to post on this comment.

First off that's great that you have decided to hone your skills and experiment with your technique, and even better that you have learned allot along the way.  But their are some things that are hard to dispute, and you trying over and over again to beat a dead horse gets you nowhere.  i.e....  Hacking away your fan leaves.

Next...  You say that you grow with your lights from the side and that "big" fan leaves must be removed to get light to the nodes.  Here is a perfect example of beating a dead horse.  It makes no difference if your buds are getting light, the fan leaves are what do the work so they are what needs to receive the light.

Lastly...  I can't speak for the masses, but I don't think anyone told to outright that any and all trimming is bad for your plant.  Many very reputable growers on this site trim during the veg period, and some even early into flower.  So I guess after this long winded post, my best advice to you would be to chill on the gang rape mob posts and read, read, read.

If you truly came hear to learn, than get to it already!  :holysheep:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 20, 2009)

Four Red Marks !!!! ......wow


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 20, 2009)

get 5 and i'll teach you how to reveg roaches


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2009)

Tell ya what mgfcom,
I will follow you around, check to make sure your not being flamed and you are not doing the same.
I would drop the "roots procreating" thing. that one is bugging me a little bit. but as far as how you grow. Grow how ever you want. If i see something is wrong I will say something. and will provide data to back it up.

I see you been blasted with -rep. Think everyone just needs to chill out. mgfcom seems other mods have not found a solid reason to ban you yet. So I'm just gonna pull mod senority. Hick is higher ranked than me 

EVERYONE listen!!!, if you don't like mfgcom or his/her posts Put mfgcom on ignore. just click on his profile and click the button that says ignore user...walla done and over with. No more reason to be following around. Plus makes it tough as hell for me to check on threads when its so hi-jacked i can't make sense of it. 

So mfgcom gonna ask you to chill out and encourage you to use the ignore button as well. read some look through some grow journals. The other peeps that got you in there sights. chill out. 1 flame post and i'm just gonna go ban button crazy. Enough is enough. WAY too much wining in the forum right now.

i don't agree with mfgcoms posts, but i'm not gonna go cluttering up his/her thread with hi-jacks. 

USE THE IGNORE BUTTON.

mfgcom. i closing this thread as its pretty much a pointless thread now that is just seriously pissing me off. I don't agree with anything that has taken place in this thread. non of your mis-information mfgcom and the ones that hi-jacked it so bad took me 3 pages to see if everyone was somewhat being civil and what the point of this thread was. still not clear on that.

Now my buzz is killed, gonna spark up a doob of juicy fruit x Cindy 99 and hope no more bull crap is going on.

Grow on. :48:


----------



## nvthis (Mar 20, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> I do have pictures, but I won't share them with a mass rape-mob that insists such doesn't exist


 


			
				mgfcom said:
			
		

> and have offered to send them to the nice people here if they send PM with their e-mail because I want to share


 
Lemme guess... No takers, right??? That's because your posts smell like *BACON*!!!!  

I think the tip off is you gotta read way more than one High Times article to pull it over MP and not come off as phony as hell. Which, amazingly enough, you have accomplished with speed and ease never before witnessed here.

The jig is up, bro. No one's gonna give you nothin'! Not a single soul here is even remotely that niave. Time to go troll some other forum for suckers. I have had about as much of LEO as I can take for one day.:cop:


----------

